# Since the switch to Monte on the big E...how have the 52 hour trips changed?



## Lord of the Salmon (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm planning on going on another 52 hour, probably in october. Are they targeting the b-liners now during the daytime bottomfishing or what?


----------



## Lord of the Salmon (Feb 17, 2008)

sorry, wrong forum. Someone please move this to teh bluewater board.


----------



## Wetneck68 (Dec 24, 2006)

Things on the Big E pretty much run the same. On the way out stop and catch bait. Bottom fish a little and get ready for tuna fishing that night. The next day catch bait if needed and then bottom fish for vermillion, grouper, AJ's etc. then set up to tuna fish that night! The catches with Monty have been awesome!


----------



## Lord of the Salmon (Feb 17, 2008)

cool. I have to check my schedule and get a fall trip booked.


----------



## bojotillo (Jun 24, 2008)

I am interested in a trip who do I contact and is there a web page?


----------



## Lord of the Salmon (Feb 17, 2008)

bojotillo said:


> I am interested in a trip who do I contact and is there a web page?


www.underwaterexpeditions.com/

979-233-1811


----------



## SkeeterRonnie (Aug 11, 2005)

who is UE, and what is the Big E???? Only one I have heard about are the tuna fleet in Port A.


----------



## redfishlaw (Jul 23, 2008)

I am just a little curious.....I read about the problem on the other post. I emailed them about a trip with some out-of-state friends and got no answer. A sign of the quality of service or a function of the storm? Just wondering from someone who would like to try it.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

redfishlaw said:


> I am just a little curious.....I read about the problem on the other post. I emailed them about a trip with some out-of-state friends and got no answer. A sign of the quality of service or a function of the storm? Just wondering from someone who would like to try it.


Last report I saw had UE suspending fishing operations into next year.


----------



## Lord of the Salmon (Feb 17, 2008)

redfishlaw said:


> I am just a little curious.....I read about the problem on the other post. I emailed them about a trip with some out-of-state friends and got no answer. A sign of the quality of service or a function of the storm? Just wondering from someone who would like to try it.


I suspect they have bigger fish to fry. They guys at pier77 work on the big E. I'll see if they have seen her yet.


----------

